# Laptop Cooling pad for 1500



## gdebojyoti (Apr 8, 2013)

I need a cooling pad for my laptop (HP Pavilion DV6 6119TX). Budget is around Rs 1600.

Please note that I mostly use my laptop in bed. Also it runs continuously for long hours - sometimes even for a couple of days at a stretch.
And lastly, I would like to buy it from Flipkart.com. So if possible, please provide the relevant product links.

Please also tell me the things one should look for while choosing to buy a cooling pad. For example, how important are 'fan dimensions' and 'fan speed'?

Thanks and regards,
Debojyoti Ghosh.


P.S. I wouldn't say no to something cool & stylish.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 9, 2013)

Please help.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 9, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> I need a cooling pad for my laptop (HP Pavilion DV6 6119TX). Budget is around Rs 1600.
> 
> Please note that I mostly use my laptop in bed. Also it runs continuously for long hours - sometimes even for a couple of days at a stretch.
> And lastly, I would like to buy it from Flipkart.com. So if possible, please provide the relevant product links.
> ...




Best product of laptop is deepcool mutlicore x6. if u can find stock of course. 
*www.flipkart.com/deepcool-multi-co...no=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=deepcool x6

its for approx 1700.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 10, 2013)

@Mohsin: Thank you. However, I am hoping for more suggestions.

One of my friends bought a cooling pad today. Astrum's ACP102. I borrowed it for a day to test its performance.
It has a single 160cm fan which has a speed of around 1000 RPM.

It has been running for quite a few hours now, but I must say that I don't feel much of a difference. 


P.S. My laptop's air vents are on the left side and at the top.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually you won't find major difference in temperature when using laptop cooler. Most of them are just useless.
Buy a Coolermaster U2/u3 , and you can place the fans right at the fan inlets,. 

If you want considerable temp. reduction then chaning the thermal paste to something more effective (if using stock paste.) , can make difference upto 7-10C in best scenarios.
You can also use a heat conductive metal plate as a thermal heat sink , below the laptop base.

Trsut me , I have designed a custom DIY cooler for the laptop , with 4 high performance 80mm desktop fans running at extreme speed. Even then they fail to reduce temp. If there's a way you can manage to throw the blow at heatsink , then its way more effective than anything else.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 10, 2013)

@Rishi: Thank you for your reply. By the way, were you talking about this one - Notepal U2 - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com ?
If so, then it seems to be very good.

Just a single question though.

What if I don't attach the fans to the main cooling pad, and place one of them at the left side of my laptop facing the vent directly? It will still work, won't it?


P.S.  Is its speed really 2000 - 3000 RPM? Sounds too good me. 
But then, I don't have previous experience with these stuff.



-----------


Just watched that video and realized that the USB cable is attached to the fans themselves, not the board. Which means that I will be able to do what I said above. 
Will most probably be buying this one after a couple of days.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 10, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> @Rishi: Thank you for your reply. By the way, were you talking about this one - Notepal U2 - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com ?
> If so, then it seems to be very good.
> 
> Just a single question though.
> ...


Well first of all that a CM product. SO it has to be good. Its design is also very good.
And as far as the fan speed is mentioned , you should check the official CM website. If they say so , then it will be. Don't rely on flipkart for Tech. Details.

BTW , its very much possible that those fans might have that speed because they are not large fans. Medium-Small fans have to run at that speed.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 10, 2013)

i have owned 3 cooler masters  including an ergo but non have been exceptional for my hp. then i was browsing thru flipkart and came across the deepcool x6. its got 2x 1200 mm fans and 2x100 mm and all 4 can work simultaenously or you can select the big two or the small two. and the temp on hp is comparatively lower than the ergostand. Its difficult to find the ustand these days. most don't stock it anymore.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 10, 2013)

@mohsin20: Does your HP laptop also have vents only on the left and at the top?
What is the approximate temperature difference that you get with and without using the X6?

@Rishi: Checked the official website. The fan speed is indeed 2000 +/- 300RPM.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 10, 2013)

got vents at the left . not sure about the top. i am not at home. will post you screen shots of the temp once i return home on 12th


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 18, 2013)

@Mohsin20: Could you post those screenshots or tell me your laptop's model number? I wanted to know about its vents.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 18, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> @Mohsin20: Could you post those screenshots or tell me your laptop's model number? I wanted to know about its vents.



still not home. buddy. but my laptop is 2312ax. the exhaust vent is on the left side and intake vents are at the bottom. the difference in temp drop is approx 6-7  degrees when the pad  is on.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

whatever happens, DO NOT GO for a belkin laptop cooler..
It creates so much noise.. its like a jet engine


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 18, 2013)

cooler masters are best but since i wasn't getting the one i was looking for. hence i bought the deepcool. and its worth every penny.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 18, 2013)

@Mohsin20: Thanks for your replies. By the way, which Cooler Master model were you looking for?
And another question regarding the Deepcool X6 - I didn't see any slide lock or something near the bottom of the pad. So doesn't the laptop slide down?


----------



## Gtb93 (Apr 19, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> @Mohsin20: Thanks for your replies. By the way, which Cooler Master model were you looking for?
> And another question regarding the Deepcool X6 - I didn't see any slide lock or something near the bottom of the pad. So doesn't the laptop slide down?



I quote this from a flipkart review-


> Cons:-
> 1.The metal surface is very slippery,So while putting stands on,the laptop has a tendency to slip through,and deepcool don't provide any lockclip in mine.
> 2.No fan speed control mode.
> 3.A bit bigger in size(due to 4 fans) so travelling is difficult.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 19, 2013)

@Gtb93: That first point bothers me.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 19, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> @Mohsin20: Thanks for your replies. By the way, which Cooler Master model were you looking for?
> And another question regarding the Deepcool X6 - I didn't see any slide lock or something near the bottom of the pad. So doesn't the laptop slide down?




nope the laptop doesnt slide. besides a 15.6 fits perfectly on the pad. for small laptops they provide two detachable rubbers that u can put anywhere on the top mesh and the laptop will stay still. 

i was in search for cooler master notepal u
Notepal U Stand - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com



Gtb93 said:


> I quote this from a flipkart review-



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVri5nWuUNo

this video should answer most questions. ignore reviews for the moment

don't get me wrong. the best cooling pads are made by cooler master but bang for buck this pad is worth every penny, especially in the 1500 price range. there is no other pad in the market that can compete with deepcool for that price. however if u r loaded then the best in the market is the cooler master sf-19 wuth usb 3.0 ports for approx 5000 rs.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 19, 2013)

Just placed an order for the Deepcool X6 with Flipkart.


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> Just placed an order for the Deepcool X6 with Flipkart.



do post a review after you get it


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 20, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> Just placed an order for the Deepcool X6 with Flipkart.



u could have checked with me i could have helped you get it for 1600


----------



## paroh (Apr 20, 2013)

Deepcool Multicore X6 Cooling Pad - Buy Cooling Pads Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
Rs 1549
Deepcool Multicore X6 Cooling Pad
But is now out of stock

At flipkart it is available at
 Rs. 1725 


U can also get this one evercool-nbfa1-notebook-fan
I am also looking for this stuff if available in india
Evercool NB-FA1 Fairy Notebook Cooling Fan at Xoxide!


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 20, 2013)

paroh said:


> Deepcool Multicore X6 Cooling Pad - Buy Cooling Pads Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
> Rs 1549
> Deepcool Multicore X6 Cooling Pad
> But is now out of stock
> ...




snapdeal has been out of stock for months now and so was flipkart. since past 2 days its in stock on flipkart. 
if any eLse interested in purchasing then please go to techshop.in.   and search google for techshop..in discount coupons. and choose to pay directly in bank a/c.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 21, 2013)

No problem.

I'll post a review after using it.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 25, 2013)

Received the product yesterday.

First thing that I would say about it - it looks impressive. 

Anyway, I can't really comment on its cooling abilities at this moment, since I haven't yet got that CPU temperature measurement software installed yet. I had downloaded the setup quite a few days ago, though. How lazy can you get? 
Also, add to it the fact that my laptop isn't getting heated up much anyway as the weather here is quite cool at the moment (had a hailstorm a couple of days ago). So guess I'll have to wait for sometime before my new cooling pad really gets tested.

Place your hand on it, and you will feel a cool breeze. Even after keeping my laptop for long hours (12 or more) upon it, the cover mesh doesn't get heated at all.

Fans are super silent. No complaints there.

Also, there's an extra USB port which I am currently using to connect my mouse. So no complaints about wasted ports either.

So far so good.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

^how fast is the airflow ??? Can you feel it from a three or four inch distance (vertical) from the fan itself ??


----------



## gdebojyoti (Apr 26, 2013)

No. At max around 2 inches.
Guess one needs bigger fans for that.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey! I was thinking of getting this one. Does it cool effectively?


gdebojyoti said:


> No. At max around 2 inches.
> Guess one needs bigger fans for that.


----------

